# Comet - Hyrbid LiveCD creator for Gnome/KDE desktop images



## malco_2001 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello community,
I wanted to share a tool I have been working on for the last several weeks.  The purpose of this tool is to quickly generate images with stock FreeBSD + Gnome, or KDE.  

https://github.com/pkgdemon/comet

This tool is in very early stages without a lot of validation after each step so there will be issues if the fetch, or pkg fails due to connection issues.

Thoughts?  Feedback?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi malco_2001

Sounds very interesting.
Haven't tried it yet.

Maybe you'll like dialog(1).
That thing allows simple dialogs with shell scripts, in the bsdinstall look+feel.
(I have tried it but I decided to use Curses::UI instead for my jail manager, because dialog has very limited widgets, in particular no dropdown boxes.)
This way you can just ask the user which things (s)he wants to install, using checkboxes etc.

And you might also like to integrate some stuff from that collection of common postinstall stuff.


----------



## mrclksr (Dec 29, 2017)

malco_2001 ,

it looks good. I will try it.

BTW: I didn't know of `sysrc` you're using in one of your scripts. Nice.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 5, 2018)

:thumbsup:

Thanks!  : )


----------

